# People who straighten hair...



## Jessiica69 (Jul 21, 2007)

What's the best hair straightener you've ever used, I've been looking into getting a new hair straightener (My old one is all burnt out and stuff). Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 21, 2007)

The best way to answer this question is for you to check the review center here, and also search other threads about flat irons. Most people like SEDU and CHI


----------



## ForeverPink (Jul 21, 2007)

GHD's definitely, although they get mega hot but do the job very well


----------



## rachiexo (Jul 21, 2007)

i love my chi more than any straightner i've ever had.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 21, 2007)

i really like the cermaic ion straightner that they sell at sallys

i think itis comperable to a chi or any other high end brand

it was only 70 dollers

i have had mine almost a year now and it stil works just as good as new

it has an adjustable heat up to 400 degrees, i use that one though i know i should use a lower one lol

and it heats up fast


----------



## PeachTea (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a Maxiglide. I don't use it a lot, but I like it!!


----------



## Jessiica69 (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow the CHI's are expensive, even on ebay!


----------



## lilone (Jul 21, 2007)

On folica.com the Solia is way cheaper now! I really wanna get it!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jul 22, 2007)

i have the maxiglide as well. so far its the best one ive used.

on a random note, i had straightened my hair then went out to eat and while i was waiting this asian girl sat next to me with her naturally straight stick hair and it made mine just look really fake in comparison.


----------



## justdragmedown (Jul 22, 2007)

infrashine


----------



## mayyami (Jul 22, 2007)

Nothing can beat the GHD. It doesn't really damage your hair, it's excellent, fast and super straight!


----------



## lilone (Jul 27, 2007)

GHDs are sooo expensive! = [


----------



## adrianababyy (Jul 30, 2007)

chi definantely


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine is Jilbere... I like this one but haven't tried any others. My hair is super thin so I like that you can choose the heat.


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 30, 2007)

I have the CHI and I love it.


----------



## xmeliska2x (Jul 30, 2007)

I have had great experiences with a CHI, but right now I am using the Jilbere... I find that it is fairly comparable to the CHI and is cheaper. They're available at Sally's Beauty Supply and usually you can find a coupon/sale on them


----------



## Carly (Jul 30, 2007)

GHD's...I dunno whether they sell them over where you're from though :s


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

Sedu or Create. Ive had a Create flat iron that I got as a gift from a bf 4 years ago and it still works real well! I mean, dont get me wrong, some of the heat is starting to go away, but after 4 years! And I have seriously tortured this baby! Ive dropped it in water while it was on twice and dropped it on my dry floor about 1000 times and nothing, its really durable.

I did recently buy a Sedu since my Create is starting to die



a couple of months ago and its one of the best I have ever used! Its real light, heats up quickly and it leaves your hair super soft, shinny and straight.


----------



## Sreyomac (Jul 31, 2007)

I am down with the CHI... I have tried many, many irons before but this works the fastest and makes my hair really soft and shiny! I love my CHI!


----------



## YANii (Aug 2, 2007)

GHDs Defooo


----------



## Jemma_B (Aug 3, 2007)

defo agree cant beat a set of GHDS as they are so versatile. You can get that poker straight look but you can also use them to create curls and waves.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 3, 2007)

i would say if u have the money deff get a GHD(jumps up and down get mine in 2 weeks)

But if u dont like the pricey stuff i suggest a CHI or a SEDU, try lookin on ebay 1st. And if u have them there a Wahl i think they called. My sis has one and did my hair great, but cause my hair os so thick and long i had to add serum to it. and i think they retail for about 50 bucks


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 3, 2007)

The CHI is definitely worth the money!!


----------



## Annatastic (Aug 3, 2007)

If you don't want to spend as much money as paying for a Chi(not sure how much it actually is but I think it's a lil' much) you can get Conair's New Blowdryer+Straightener. It was on the commercials and is pretty effective. Ceramic straighteners are usually better than cheap metal or steel ones.

-Anna-


----------



## smo0shie (Aug 6, 2007)

Chi works great for me. You can get a good deal on it on ebay.


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Aug 7, 2007)

i have a T3 which cost more than a CHI, but i'm not too impressed. If I were to buy another pair i'd buy GHD but they are around $200 and available from Sephora. GHD's are the best ones out there, they've been hard to find until recently so that's why nobody has tried them. I don't think I would ever buy a CHI iron tbh... and yeah it may seem like a lot of money but seriously, usually what you are paying for is quality. I have tried cheapo irons and they've done nothing but fry my hair. Then again everybody has different hair and a cheap one may work for you. It all depends.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 7, 2007)

mine is called "hot tools" i have been using this for 10 years! of course i'm on my 3rd one though, it may not be the newest thing or most expensive but it works for me and leaves my hair super straight, in fact i have it straightend out in my picture (left) and my hair is super frizzy and curly and if i wet it i get big time kinky curls.


----------



## GEM5000 (Aug 7, 2007)

Joh Bailey--love the straightner...doesnt "burn" your hair....heats up quite fast...


----------



## FeliciaMarie (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a BioIonic flat iron and blowdrier. It's AMAZING. I got certified in BioIonic Japanese hair straightening (I'm a Cosmetology student) and they both came with the class fee. It's not the same as those "Ionic" flat irons you'll see in the store, it's completely different but it barely damages your hair and actually puts moisture back into my hair!


----------



## sexycateyes (Aug 8, 2007)

Hot Tools...i've been using it for years.


----------



## mem636 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love my Chi! Better than anything I've ever used!


----------



## dancegrl4ever02 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have some wet to dry one that works really well...and it may seem that it may fry out your hair, it really doesn't. It works really well..I think its Conair


----------



## mexican_girl (Aug 9, 2007)

I have the CHI


----------



## farris2 (Aug 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mem636* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love my Chi! Better than anything I've ever used! ditto!


----------



## kidnicky (Aug 11, 2007)

I love Gold Hot's ceramic irons, granted they;re $30, but worth it. You can change the temperture and it doesn't damaged your hair.


----------



## cal4ever (Aug 12, 2007)

I use a Solia. I can't find the model number, but it was around $200. I've been using it for about 2 years and I love it. My only complaint is that the temperature doesn't always stay constant. There's a temp. control and a little red light that blinks when the flat iron hits the desired temp. After a few uses (i.e. passes through a several chunks of hair), the temperature goes down and I have to wait a minute or two for the temperature to go back up. Other than that, I have no complaints.

PS

I have long and thick hair, but it's relatively straight.


----------



## lilone (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh man! I just ordered the Solia..I hope it doesnt do that to me!


----------



## vickih (Aug 12, 2007)

i have Babyliss... not bad.. go to Trade Secrets, they usually have alot of straighteners on sale.


----------



## cal4ever (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *lilone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh man! I just ordered the Solia..I hope it doesnt do that to me! It's not so bad, really. At most, it's a little inconvenient, but I've had absolutely no other problems with the Solia. I hope you like yours.


----------



## heartbrkerforu (Aug 14, 2007)

Chi is awesome but it gets really hot!! but i have really really curly hair and it works great! or i heard a corioliss works great too! both expensive tho


----------



## magda11us (Aug 14, 2007)

CHI is the best, I love it! I have curly hair so the CHI makes my hair look like never before.


----------



## Pebl (Aug 21, 2007)

I like my Sedu.


----------



## MissMissy (Aug 21, 2007)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE MY CHI IRON~~~!!! I SWEAR BY IT&gt;&gt; i have kinky curly hair.. i get banna curls like crazy.. like an affro lol. and i bought the chi iron with chi priducts that came with it.. and i love it


----------



## VintageGardinia (Aug 22, 2007)

I've got a GHD (bought it 2 years ago after hearing all the rave) and the Remington Wet2Straight and find that the Remington gives me a far better result then the much raved about ghd.

I've read in another forum that ghd isn't good for people with fine hair for some reason (maybe because its too hot?), a lot of people say they get heaps of flyaways especially with the newly sprouted baby hair and thats exactly what I find.






Best thing is to go and try it out I guess, and see which straightener works best on your hair, good luck!


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 25, 2007)

I love my CHI!! I got it for $80.00 and have had it for a year. Still works like a charm!!


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have the Maxiglide as well. It smells when its hot and pull's my hair, but so far its outlasted all my other flat irons.


----------



## beautyshopgirl (Aug 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Annatastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you don't want to spend as much money as paying for a Chi(not sure how much it actually is but I think it's a lil' much) you can get Conair's New Blowdryer+Straightener. It was on the commercials and is pretty effective. Ceramic straighteners are usually better than cheap metal or steel ones.-Anna-

I want to try this one. I like the idea of blowdrying and straightening in one step.


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 26, 2007)

Babyliss PRO


----------



## Lenore (Aug 26, 2007)

I have a Paul Mitchell and it rocks!!!!


----------



## drunken noodles (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a Chi. This is my second Chi, the quality is not the same as it was a couple years ago. I would suggest you buy something else.


----------



## cdub (Sep 1, 2007)

Chi - so light, so effective.. and it comes in pink


----------



## Christmaself55 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just got the Cortex, at the mall, at a good price like half off. After reading reviews it's about the same in lasting power as the CHI and very similar results. I've read that the sedu is jsut over all better in performance and lasting power. I don't regret my purchase since a sedu is way more expensive than I can afford right now and not to mention my warranty with the store is for 2 years and I can replace as many times as I want as long as I keep the reciept. Now I know to get the sedu but I'll probably get that when this iron is long gone. I still recommend the Cortex, it's good, cheaper than CHI but pretty much the same.


----------



## Lyssa36 (Nov 19, 2007)

Have a hot styler. Im asking for a sedu for xmas, heard the sedu flat irons are really good!


----------



## Stylist101 (Nov 19, 2007)

Chi or Paul Mitchell. Both work very well and do not leave hair damaged or dry. Both are ceramic and add plenty of shine.


----------



## chloesnowee (Nov 19, 2007)

i have a CHI and SEDU, i prefer sedu better, because with the sedu you get to adjust ur own temp.


----------



## Rubiez (Dec 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have the maxiglide as well. so far its the best one ive used.
on a random note, i had straightened my hair then went out to eat and while i was waiting this asian girl sat next to me with her naturally straight stick hair and it made mine just look really fake in comparison.

I only wish that was true for me....


----------



## riot1234 (Jan 6, 2011)

my favorite has always been Wet To Straight

LOVE IT! and its really cheap


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 8, 2011)

Honestly I would say any of them by Sam Villia, Paul Mitchell and then Rusk. I own the Rusk one and really like it. Sam Villia's is amazing! When my Rusk dies I am buying a SV


----------

